# Sign board



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

I got a tip that using sign board might be a option. I am told it comes in 4x8 sheets and thickness of 1, 3, or 3 inches. The small sample I have appeared very rigid, probably able to hold screws or nails. It's lightweight and can be dugout or sanded 

Has anyone used it?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ve not used it. 
What are you thinking of using it for exactly? 
I ask because lightweight isn’t always good. For example a lightweight sub-roadbed to support cork/foam road bed could result in a drumming effect.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

I thought instead of plywood under the foam or cork sub roadies


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah. It might work. It might not. If things moving atop it are heavier than it is itself, it will resonate any vibrations to below. It might work though, depending on scale and how it is secured?


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

I am planning HO, with a frame similar to plywood.


----------

